# Aion F2P allgemeine Fragen



## oliilo (8. März 2012)

Hallo ich habe gehört das Aion F2P ist und dachte das man das jetzt ja mal austesten könnte ,jetzt habe ich aber mal allgemeine Frage wofür ich noch keine zufriedenstellende Antworten gefunden habe.Ich bin ehemaliger WoW spieler auch wenn das schon eine weile her ist , bitte ich dies bei der antwort zu berücksichtigen oder auch nicht ist mir egal .

Ich will mit Kumpels spielen und deswegen ein paar fragen zu Gruppen
1.)Wie groß sind die gruppen im idealfall
2.)ab welchem lvl klan man aktiv instanzen besuchen
3.)wie wichtig ist tank/heiler fürs gruppen spiel (lvl Phase und endgame)
4.)instanzen abklingzeit was ist das ....

nun Fragen zum Priester da ich gerne einen spielen würde
1.)kan man zur not auch alleine lvln
2.)macht es sinn im PvP
3.)was ist der unterschiend in den spezialisierungen ich spielte gerne Dizi also ist da eher der Kantor oder der Kleriker zu empfehlern und wodurch unterscheiden sich diese im speziellen 
4.)gibt es talentbäume oder ähnliches mit dem man sein char spezielisieren kan

und noch welche zum PvP
1.)gibt es eine Arena so wie in WoW also 2v2 o. 3v3 o. 5v5
2.)Battelgrounds ?
3.)ab welchem lvl sind diese 
4.)kann man durch PvP lvln ?

Gilden(legionen wen ich mich nicht irre)
1.) haben dies vorteile
2.) ab wan kan man welche gründen
3.) gibt es gilden Kriege

Ich weiß das sind viele Fragen aber wär nett wenn sie jemand beantwortet


----------



## nirvanager1 (8. März 2012)

oliilo schrieb:


> Auch ein Hallo!
> Im Grunde zahlt es sich aus reinzuschnuppern und gerne beantoworte ich deine Fragen:
> Ich will mit Kumpels spielen und deswegen ein paar fragen zu Gruppen
> 
> ...



Zum Fehler ausbessern bin ich jez zu faul, dürft ihr behalten. Sollten einige drinnen sein )


----------



## oliilo (8. März 2012)

OK Vielen Dank alle fragen echt gut beantwortet aber gehen wir doch mal näher auf die Kleri/kantor geschichte ein 
laut (http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/126787-kantor-oder-kleriker-hilfe-von-erfahrenen-spielern-benoetigt/
<-- da 3 Jahre Alt schreib ichs trotzdem Hier rein.)
Ist der Kantor kein Wirklicher Heiler ist es derzeit möglich gruppen instanz zu Heilen ?
weil an sich Klingt er interesant aber ich habe bedenken nie wirklich als heiler angesehen zu werden den dd liegt mir im gruppen spiel nicht wirklich.
auch scheint Kantor ein Hybrit char zu sein heißt das er kan alles ein bisschen oder kan ich wenn ich mein equip anpasse auch notfals full dd spielen(stärke z.b.).

Kleriker klingt ein bischen Monoton wie sieht es damit aus ?


----------



## Skortex (8. März 2012)

Moin, 
nun es steht Dir frei auch als Kantor oder Kleriker dein Equip auf Werte auszulegen, welche deinen Schaden/Heilung erhöhen, aber du wirst niemals an den "DMG-Output" eines Zauberers oder Assasine rankommen. 
Also, Kantor als DD!? : "Nein!", ein Kantor wird niemals einen reinen Schadensverursacher toppen können, ja nichteinmal gleich aufsein, dazu sind die Klassen einfach zu fest geregelt.

Wenn du den Kantor während der Levelphase mit Werten zur Heilung ausrichtest, wirste auch keine Probleme haben in niedrigen Instanzen zu heilen, was die Endlevel Instanzen angeht kann ich leider nichts zu sagen, soweit war ich noch nicht.
Mit dem Kantor ist es wichtig Buffs zu erteilen, das ist eine große Stärke und kann u.U. auch dein anfängliches Heildefizit ausgleichen. 
Das macht dich weder wichtiger noch unwichtiger als alle anderen in der Gruppe. Es kommt einfach auf deinen Spielstil drauf an. 
Einen Platz wird der Kantor immer finden,ob nun als Vollheiler angesehn oder als Supporter gerngesehn...was amcht da der Unterschied?
Ein Kleriker hat mehr Heilungskraft/Zauber, aber ein Kantor hat die besseren Buffs, es gleicht sich fast aus und es kommt drauf an welches Gear du trägst bzw. Steine du setzt usw....damit lässt sich viel ausgleichen. 
Also keine Angst einfach machen, auch wenn du im Chat sehen wirst: Suche Kleri für ...!".

Zum Kleriker, klingt Monoton ist Monoton, aber als Diszi solltest du das doch gewohnt sein, ich fand den Diszi zumindest nicht fordernder oder interessanter.
Kleriker ist einfach der geborene Heiler, wie der Holy Priester in WoW mehr brauch/kann man da nicht sagen. 
Nur das er bessere offensiv-Fähigkeiten hat und richtig bösen DmG verursachen kann. (Wenn das Equip stimmt...kanns nicht oft genug sagen in Aion zählt einfach das Equip, dann kommt der Skill)
Zum Leveln kann ich sagen sowohl Kantor als auch Kleriker sind leicht zu leveln, im Solo-PvE ( z.B. Elite grinden o.Ä.) ist der Kleriker m.M. nach besser, weil er gut kiten kann und mehr Zauberschaden(Range) verrichtet.

PvP betreffend sind Kantor als auch Kleriker, wenn gut gespielt, richtig nervig. Aber 1vs1 PvP gibts in Aion eig. nicht, da wird einfach alles weggebretzelt.

So oder so, verstehe das man sich Information sammeln möchte, aber am ende zählt doch nur ob du mit einer Klasse Spass hast oder nicht.
Also nix wie ran und testen, testen, testen.


----------



## Cerom (9. März 2012)

nirvanager1 hat ja wirklich schon alles ausführlich beantwortet. Einige Fehler haben sich aber leider eingeschlichen:

Die Gruppengröße bei Aion ist nicht 5 sondern 6

Es gibt nicht nur Gruppen, Aion unterscheidet da in einigen. Ähnlich wie WoW in den Instanzen, da gibt es  ja auch nicht nur 5er Gruppen sonder auch 10er oder 25er. In Aion sieht es wie folgt aus:

Gruppe = 6 
Allianz = 24
Union = 8 Allianzen = 194

Eine Arena wie in WoW gibt es, aber das ist nicht die Arena in den Hauptstädten. Diese ist nur ein leerer Raum in dem man sich zum Spaß austoben kann. Jeder der sie betritt kann gegen jeden anderen darin kämpfen. Aber es gibt keine Belohnungen, keine spezielle Ausrüstung.  Duelle kann man aber auch überall sonst 1 vs 1 austragen.

Die Arena die der in WoW ähnelt wäre die Feuerprobe. Davon gibt es vier. Eine die man Solo gegen NPC´s bestreitet, eine die eine Gruppe gegen NPC´s bestreitet, eine die man 1 vs 1 bestreitet und eine in der 10 vs 10 kämpfen. In letzterer gibt es aber keine Gruppen sondern das ist dann jeder gegen jeden. In den Feuerproben bekommt man spezielle Abzeichen und Medaillen die man gegen sehr gute Ausrüstung (je nach Geschmack PVP oder PVE) tauschen kann. Die Feuerproben gibt es ab Stufe 46 bis 50 und ab 51 bis 55,

Instanzen gibt es in Aion eine Menge.und sehr unterschiedliche. Außerdem gibt es noch die sogenannten Elitegebiete, diese sind nicht instanziert, aber da sind dann überwiegend Eltegegner. Icg gebmal so eine Kurze übersicht. Die Einteilung ist bestimmt nicht vollständig und man kann sie auch bestimmt anders ordnen.

Elitegebiete (keine wirklichen Instanzen)

Soloinstanzen (nur allein betretbar und davon gibt es 3 Stück) 

Normale Gruppeninstanzen (also wie in WOW

Gruppeninstanzen in denen es hauptsächlich AP gibt (Esoterrase u. die Festungsinstazen)

Festungsinstanzen (da geht es hauptsächlich um Abysspunkte (AP) und die sind nur betretbar wenn die Festung in der Hand der eigenen Fraktion ist

Die Feuerprobeninstanzen (siehe oben)

Dreagion (Gruppeninstanz PVP, eine von 46 bis 50 und eine von 51 bis 55)


Es gibt doch Talentbäume wie in WOW und nein, die Rolle ist nicht von Anfang an festgelegt. Nur es ist nicht ganz so wie in WOW. Zuerst mal gibt es die Fähigkeiten. Die sind bei jedem Char einer Klasse gleich. Daneben gibt es aber die Stigmas und die Art welche Ausrüstung man trägt und wie man diese mit Manasteinen belegt. Da ergeben sich innerhalb einer Klasse gewaltige unterschiede. Man muß auch bedenken das allein die Art der Ausrüstung seinen Chars sehr unterschiedlich sein kann. Grob kann man unterscheiden zwischen PVE und PVP Ausstattung.

Du möchtest einen Priester spielen. Im Gegensatz zu WOW trägt der Priester in Aion keine Stoffausrüstung, der trägt Kette, also fast so widerstandsfähig wie der Krieger mit  Platte. Du kannst deinen Priester völlig auf Heilung auslegen, aber du kannst auch ein Schadensmonster aus ihm machen. Wer sagt Priester können nur heilen hat noch nie einen wirklich guten (PVP)Priester gesehen. Der ist fast unkaputtbar, zerlegt aber seine Gegner in Sekunden.


----------



## Cerom (9. März 2012)

Nachtrag: 
Gildenkriege in dem Sinne gibt es nicht. Wäre auch sehr kontraproduktiv wenn sich innerhalb einer Fraktion (Elyos oder Asmodier) die Gruppen bekämpfen würden.

Du darfst nicht vergessen das Aion sehr PVP lastig ist und alles darauf ausgerichtet ist das Gruppen gegen Gruppen kämpfen. Auch wenn man das Spiel fast 100 % nur als PVE spielen könnte. Der PVP Anteil ist wesentlich höher als z.B. in WOW Diese Gruppen treffen auch sehr oft auf einander. Es finden nicht nur PVP Raids statt. Damit erübrigt sich eigentlich auch die Frage nach dem Battelgrounds. So etwas gibt es zwar, ist aber völlig anders. Der Abyss (das einzige Gebiet in dem fliegen uneingeschränkt möglich ist), ein riesiges Gebiet das aus  drei Teilen besteht ist quassi ein einziger Battelgrund. Nur geht es da nicht darum eine Flagge in einer bestimmten Zeit zu erobern (so etwas wäre eher die Dreagion) sondern darum ganze Festungen einzunehmen oder zu verteidigen.
Ähnlich ist es in den beiden 55er Gebieten, auch da finden ständig kämpfe von Gruppen gegen Gruppen statt.


----------



## Cerom (9. März 2012)

2. Nachtrag: 
Aion ist zwar offiziell F2P. Aber so wie du schreibst geht es dir darium nicht nur einfach Aion zu spielen sondern du möchtest was erreichen. Dann vergiss gleich das F2P. Investiere jeden Monat 9,99 Euro und spiel. es ganz normal als Abospiel. 

Im Shop gibt es nichts was du wirklich brauchst. Nicht mal diese Rollen die es dir ermöglichen schneller zu leveln sind wirklich hilfreich.(außer du bist einer dieser vielen Freaks die nur im Kopf haben leveln, leveln, level, Endgame. Aber dann bist du zwar schnell 55, dafür aber reines Kanonenfutter). Ansonsten gibt es da nur Sachen die das Aussehen deiner Ausrüstung verändern (dein Schwert sieht z.B: aus wie ein Laserschwert oder eine Kettensäge, oder deine Robe ist strahlend weis bzw. du trägst ein Hochzeitskleid bzw. Frack). Einzig die Miols (Pets) sind hilfreich, unnötig aber sehr hilfreich (z.b. kann eines dir 24 Sachen abnehmen, also dein Inventar erweitern).

Du kannst Aion natürlich völlig kostenlos spielen. Also wirklich jedes Gebiet sehen und auf 55 leveln. Aber ohne die 10 Euro zu zahlen wirst du nie was wirklich erreichen.


----------



## oliilo (9. März 2012)

Ok Vielen dank für die vielen antworten ich werde dan wohl einen Kleriker machen wenn es mir garnicht passt kan ich ja immernoch nochmal anfangen.



> Du kannst Aion natürlich völlig kostenlos spielen. Also wirklich jedes Gebiet sehen und auf 55 leveln. Aber ohne die 10 Euro zu zahlen wirst du nie was wirklich erreichen.



nunja sooo schwer finde ich sehen die nachteile nicht aus so wie ich das sehe ist es nur zeit intensiv und nunja ich Spiele ein spiel nicht weil ich der Obermega roxxer sein will sondern um Spaß zu haben trotzdem danke für die warnung


----------



## Cerom (9. März 2012)

Bitte fang du und deine Kumpels dann bitte auf Kromede oder Vehallla als Asmos an. Ich hab auf beiden Servern einen Elyos und die brauchen die AP ^^


----------



## oliilo (9. März 2012)

Elyos  aber server stimmt(Kromede)


----------



## Cerom (9. März 2012)

Mist, wieder keine geschenkten AP


----------



## oliilo (11. März 2012)

Ok im Laufe des spiel s Treten nun weitere Fragen auf .

kan es ein das handel mit F2P accs nicht möglich ist ? gibt es alternativen ...


----------



## Skortex (11. März 2012)

Ja, so ist es.
Einzige alternative derzeit wäre der Kauf eines Goldpaketes.
Eine Umstellungsoption von Starter auf Veteranenstatus gibt es bisher nicht.


----------



## nirvanager1 (11. März 2012)

Richtig, du müsstest einmalig 10 Euro für 1 Monat Goldstatus ausgeben, sobald das abgelaufen ist, wärst du Veteran
und kannst handeln.


----------



## Cerom (11. März 2012)

Falsch

Nach dem GoldPack fällt man wieder auf den vorigen Status zurück.. Als Starter also wieder auf Starter (die freigeschalteten Charakterslots behält man aber).


----------



## nirvanager1 (11. März 2012)

Ah okey, wusste ich nicht, dachte die machen das so wie bei HdRO.


----------



## oliilo (11. März 2012)

Das Heißt Handel ist überhaupt nicht möglich weil in der acc Beschreibung steht nur "beschränkt" ...


----------



## Safarel (11. März 2012)

naja du kannst sachen entgegennehmen beim handeln aber keine weggeben


----------



## Cerom (11. März 2012)

oliilo schrieb:


> nunja sooo schwer finde ich sehen die nachteile nicht aus so wie ich das sehe ist es nur zeit intensiv und nunja ich Spiele ein spiel nicht weil ich der Obermega roxxer sein will sondern um Spaß zu haben trotzdem danke für die warnung




Dachtest du ernsthaft Gameforge schenkt dir das Spiel ?


----------



## oliilo (11. März 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Dachtest du ernsthaft Gameforge schenkt dir das Spiel ?



Nun Ja das nicht aber ich hab noch kein Spiel gesehen das als nicht Abo spieler solch Extreme Nachteile hat sons bekommen die nur alles in den Arsch geschoben was andere hart erarbeiten müssen womit ich kein Problem habe aber den Handel KOMPLETT zu stoppe ist schon arg Krass.

Ich meine zumal der handel zusammen mit der Kommunikation und dem gruppen spiel das Keyfeature eines Jeden MMOrpgs sind da kan ich dan auch offline spielen hat so gesehen den selben effekt ...


----------



## Cerom (11. März 2012)

Eigentlich könnte man das System eher als AboMMOLight bezeichnen. Mit dem Starter kannst du alles testen bis zum geht nicht mehr. Du kannst es als Solospiel völlig durch spielen. Nur um irgendwie was zu erreichen mußt du eben zahlen. Was ist daran so schlimm ? WoW und Swtor sind viel schlechter und die Kosten 30 % mehr. Dafür 
gibt es im Shop (außer die Goldpakete) nichts was in Richtung F2win läuft. Ich finde das System äu0erst fair.


Und komm mir nicht mit diesen Blödsinn:

ABER DA STEHT DOCH F2P ?                        Antwort ja...........und was ist F2P ?

ABER DAS IST DOCH ALLES KOSTENLOS.                              Antwort................von welchem Planeten kommst denn du ?


ABER MAN KANN DOCH NICHT DIE DINGE DIE GERADE MIR WICHTIG SIND NICHT ZUGÄNGLICH MACHGEN                          Antwort...........................man kann


DANN SPIELE ICH DAS NICHT                                     Antwort .........................Tschüß, machs gut


----------



## oliilo (12. März 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Eigentlich könnte man das System eher als AboMMOLight bezeichnen. Mit dem Starter kannst du alles testen bis zum geht nicht mehr. Du kannst es als Solospiel völlig durch spielen. Nur um irgendwie was zu erreichen mußt du eben zahlen. Was ist daran so schlimm ? WoW und Swtor sind viel schlechter und die Kosten 30 % mehr. Dafür
> gibt es im Shop (außer die Goldpakete) nichts was in Richtung F2win läuft. Ich finde das System äu0erst fair.
> 
> 
> ...


Wer ist dir den auf den Schlips getreten vielleicht kam es ja anderst rüber aber ich wolte mit meiner ausage keine Kränken.

Und nunja zu der F2P sache ich stelle mir darunter etwas anderes vor aber nunja das ist geschmacks sache.Das eizigste was mich stört ist das in der beschreibung eben nur "beschränkter Handel " steht und auch im FAQ keine besseren beschreibungen vorhanden sind, also ich finde wenn man ein spiel auf F2P umstellt solte man auch genau sagen was eben genau f2p ist und was nicht .Wer dan bereit dafür ist zu zahlen oder eben nicht muss das dann selber entscheiden.

Von welchem Planeten ich komme nunja es gibt ein paar echt gute spiele die Wunderbar mit der F2P-Modell (so wie ich mir das vorstelle) funktionieren als beispiele wäre da zum beispiel lol oder Hon
also sag mir nicht es geht nicht ...

Na Klar kan man dinge unzugänglich machen aber die Frage ist in wie fern das sinn macht. ich zum beispiel zahle nicht 10 für einen monat nur das ich handeln kann ,aber da gilt wieder jedem das seine.

Na Klar spiele ich das spiel es macht mir im moment noch spaß und solange das anhält spiele ich es auch noch.

Nichts desdo trotz trift deine aussage als AboLightModell sehr gut zu.Ob sie fair ist oder nicht bleibt jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Davinho1 (12. März 2012)

Das 30 Tage Gold-Paket ist aber momentan so dermaßen günstig im AH, dass man sagen muss, das Aion das fairste Free2Play-MMORPG (von den bekannteren) auf dem Markt ist. Ich bin erst Level 36, habe aber schon Kinah für ca. 4 Gold-Pakete angesammelt.


----------



## Schlamm (12. März 2012)

Ich finde die Vorabinformationen zu den Paketen auch sehr dürftig. Man forstet sich durch die komplette Offiseite und am Ende kriegt man doch nur in den Foren klare Antworten, jedoch nur von anderen Spielern. Das ginge wahrscheinlich etwas besser.

Das AH betrachten aber nicht nutzen zu können ist sehr gemein. Jetzt kommt aber das große AAAABBBERRR:

Aion hebt das Niveau der F2P-Games erheblich an. Schaut euch doch mal diese ganze Maestia-Metin2-Facebook-Browsergame-Fraktion an. Ich finde diese Entwicklung ganz furchtbar. Aber mit Aion hat man ein Spiel, welches wirklich (auch als Startet) über lange Zeit begeistern kann. 
Hat man noch ein paar Leute mit denen man durch die Elitegebiete kommt, riesig. Da sieht man auch über das AH hinweg. Die sonstigen Nachteile, wie Essenzbeschränkung etc. sind ja wohl nur eine geringe Einsparung im Vergleich, solch ein Game gratis zu bekommen.


----------



## Davinho1 (13. März 2012)

Starter können das AH allerdings nutzen, um ein Gold-Paket für Kinah zu kaufen...



> Frage: Wie können Starter Gold-Pakete erhalten, obwohl sie Handelrestriktionen haben? (Sie können lediglich Items von Veteranen und Gold-Paket-Nutzern erhalten, jedoch nichts im Gegenzug geben)
> 
> Starter können den Handelsagenten nutzen, um ein Gold-Paket mit Kinah zu kaufen.
> Der Handelsagent ist für Starter zwar für alle Items blockiert, Gold-Pakete sind jedoch für Starter freigeschaltet und können somit von ihnen gekauft werden!


----------



## Mikehoof (13. März 2012)

Auf dem neuen Server (Vehalla?) liegen die Preise für ein Gold Paket im Moment so knapp über 4 Millionen was wirklich extrem günstig ist. Da kann man echt auf den Trichter kommen sich mal 1-2 zu kaufen :-) Ich habe mit meinen beiden Chars zusammen so um die 8 Millionen und die sind echt noch nicht so hoch und haben relativ wenig beim Handelsagenten verkauft. Das bedeutet das wirklich jeder ab einem gewissen lvl die Gelegenheit hat ein Goldpaket zu erwerben.



> Von welchem Planeten ich komme nunja es gibt ein paar echt gute spiele die Wunderbar mit der F2P-Modell (so wie ich mir das vorstelle) funktionieren als beispiele wäre da zum beispiel lol oder Hon
> also sag mir nicht es geht nicht ...



Sorry ich respektiere deine Meinung aber diese beiden Spiele mit einem MMO wie Aion zu vergleichen ist sehr gewagt. Da liegen mit Sicherheit Welten zwischen....


----------



## Cerom (13. März 2012)

Zudem das Goldpaket eigentlich auch noch nicht mal 10 &#8364; kostet. Das kostet es wenn man es einzeln kauft. Man bekommt 100 Münzen für 9,99 &#8364;, 400 für 24,99, 1000 für 49,99 und sogar 2500 für 99,99 &#8364;.

Also je nach dem wieviel man kauft, umso preiswerter wird das Goldpaket. Die Preisspanne ist dabei gewaltig. Von 3,96 &#8364; bis 9,99 &#8364;

oder anders, für 100 &#8364; kann ich Aion über 2 Jahre mit Goldstatus spielen.

Für 50 &#8364; immerhin 10 Monate


----------



## Mayestic (13. März 2012)

*1.) Wie groß sind die Gruppen im Idealfall*

Die maximale Gruppengröße ist 6. Vieles wird aber auf Grund von mehr EXP zu 4. gemacht. Nochsana z.B. gerne (1. Gruppeninstanz Level 25+)
Raids sind für 24 Spieler ausgelegt und Unions wohl ein Zusammenschluß mehrerer Raids. (Danke an Davinho1)
*
2.) Ab welchem lvl kann man aktiv Instanzen besuchen*

Um das grinding ein wenig zu reduzieren hat sich der Spieleentwickler iwann mal Soloinstanzen einfallen lassen. Diese sind ziemlich anspruchslos und sind eigentlich nur dafür da um schnell EXP und ein paar Items zu tanken. Ab Level 18 bis Level 22 kannst du die erste Soloinstanz alle 3 Stunden betreten. Die ersten Gruppeninstanz ist wie in 1.) schon gesagt Nochsana. 
*
3.) Wie wichtig ist tank/heiler fürs Gruppenspiel (lvl Phase und endgame)*

Wenn man eine Instanz nicht schon in und auswendig kennt und kein optimal eingespieltes Team ist würde ich sagen das ein Tank (für mich am liebsten Templer) und ein Heiler (da bleibt ja nur der Kleriker) Pflicht sind. Gerne gesehn und oftmals unerlässlich ist auch ein Kantor. Alleine schon wegen der Buffs und dem Healsupport wenns der Kleriker mal nicht schafft oder der Kleriker zerissen wird. Die restliche drei Plätze sind bei mir bevorzugt CCs Klassen. Also 2x CC ist schon sehr hilfreich und dann noch ein DD egal welcher Klasse. 
*
4.) Instanzenabklingzeit was ist das ....*

Der größte Mist auf Gottes weiter virtueller Welt aber eigendlich das gleiche wie in anderen Spielen. 
Man kann nur einmal in einem gewissen Zeitraum eine Instanz komplett clearen. 
In WoW sinds dann z.b. für Raids 7 Tage, für Heros 24 Stunden usw. 

In Aion liegen die Ablingzeiten zwischen 30 Minuten (Feuertempel) und 22 Stunden (fällt mir grade keine Instanz ein) glaube ich. 
Für Free2Play-Spieler sind sie meistens höher als für Goldpaket-Spieler. 
Daher stellt es ein Problem dar das F2P Spieler regelmäßig mit Veteranen- oder Goldspielern spielen. Sie haben unterschiedliche Abklingzeiten.




nun Fragen zum Priester da ich gerne einen spielen würde
*
1.) kann man zur not auch alleine lvln*

Absolut. Der Kleriker trägt Kettenrüstung, meistens 1h Kolben und Schild und macht zwar nicht den wahnsinns Schaden aber ist auch nicht wirklich kaputt zu bekommen. Selbstüberschätzung exklusive. 

*2.) macht es sinn im PvP*

Jein. Im 1vs1 kann der Kleriker ne echt harte Nuss sein. Aber das ist vorallem eine Sache der Ausrüstung. Das du deinen Kleriker blind spielen können musst und alle deine Fähigkeiten kennst sollte klar sein.
Ich würde sogar soweit gehn und sagen das ein Edeltwink Stufe 30 gute Chancen hat einen schlecht equipten Stufe 40 char aus den Latschen zu hauen ohne sich großartig anstrengen zu müssen.
Wenn sich zwei Spieler gegenüberstehn die sich gleich gut mit ihrer Klasse auskennen würde ich darauf wetten das der gewinnt der die bessere Ausrüstung hat auch wenn derjenige ein paar Level unter seinem Kontrahenten liegt. 
Ausrüstung ist in Aion extremst wichtig. Wenn du das nicht hast gehste am besten nicht solo los sondern suchst dir ein paar Freunde. 

Leider sieht es so aus als ob bei Festungsraids nachwievor die DDs bevorzugt werden bei der Verteilung der Belohnungen. Schaden zählt mehr als Heilung aber ohne Heilung macht kaum einer Schaden.
Stell dich auf ordentlich Mimimi ein und auf Belehrungen anderer Spieler die keinen Heiler im PvP spielen wollen aber dennoch der Meinung sind das Kleriker gefälligst zu heilen haben und nicht um ihren schlechten Schaden zu verteilen weil sie es ja besser können.
*
3.)was ist der unterschiend in den spezialisierungen ich spielte gerne Dizi also ist da eher der Kantor oder der Kleriker zu empfehlern und wodurch unterscheiden sich diese im speziellen *

Dizi sagt mir nicht ich denke mal du meinst Disziplin-Priester. Also so auf Anhieb will mir nicht in den Kopf ob es überhaupt in Aion ein Klasse gibt die dem Diszi ähnelt.
Der Kleriker ist der klar beste Heiler, der Kantor der beste Supporter. Seine Mantras sind überall gerne gesehn und er steht in der ersten Reihe und kloppt mit seinem Stab alles um. 
Gelegentlich nimmt er aber auch, meist zum heilen, Kolben und Schild in die Hand. Schilde die hohen Schaden absorbieren gibts beim Mage aber nicht beim Heiler. 
Spzialisieren kann man sich in Aion zum einen über Ausrüstung und der verbauten Manastein und über Stigmatas. Dafür suchst du dir wohl am besten mal selbstständig einen der unzähligen StigmataGuides im Netz raus. 

*4.) gibt es talentbäume oder ähnliches mit dem man sein char spezielisieren kann*

Eigentlich wäre das doch Frage 3  *verwirrt bin* Wie man in Antwort 3 schon lesen kann kann man sich spezialisieren aber nicht über Talentbäume. 
*
und noch welche zum PvP*

PvP ist für mich schwer zu beantworten da ich bisher kein PvP erlebt habe. Entweder ich wurde von ner Gruppe Feinde gegankt oder ich war in nem Rudel unterwegs und hab gegankt. PvP ist das zwar iwie aber mehr Masse als Klasse. 
5 gegen 1 ist nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig. 

*1.)gibt es eine Arena so wie in WoW also 2v2 o. 3v3 o. 5v5*

Ja, gibt es. Hab ich aber noch nicht geschnallt. Aber es scheint wohl eine begrenzte Anzahl an Tickets zu geben die einen berechtigen in die Arena zu teleportieren und dort 1vs1 Gefechte auszuüben. 
Leider verkommt das oftmals in reines punktefarmen. Nicht selten sitzen sich beide Kontrahenten einfach nur AFK gegenüber und warten darauf das der Timer ausläuft und sie beide wegen diesem unentschiedenen Kampf belohnt werden. 
Gewinnen scheint nur unwesentlich mehr Punkte zu geben. 
*
2.)Battelgrounds ?*

Braucht man nicht. Die ganze Welt ist ein einziger Battleground. Wobei das auf den alten Servern so nicht stimmt aber auf dem neuen Server Verhalla ist ab Moorheim quasi immer und überall open-pvp angesagt. Durch Risse zwischen den beiden verfeindeten Gebieten gelangen Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion ins Gebiet der anderen und meucheln, metzeln und verkrüppeln dort alles was nen roten Schriftzug trägt. Wenn du also auf Verhalla beim questen plötzlich einen Level 50er der gegnerischen Fraktion erblickst der dich im vorbeigehn onehittet kannste dir evtl noch seinen Namen merken und dann isser auch schon wieder ausser Sichtweite. Auf den alten Servern gibt es einen Noobschutz. Der wurde eingeführt in der Zeit in der ich nicht spielte. Ich nehme mal an das es einfach zuviele gelangweilte 50/55er gab die mit ihren Edeltwinks alles umgenietet haben und somit Nachwuchsspieler keine Chance mehr hatten ihre Chars zu leveln. 

*3.)ab welchem lvl sind diese *

Also so ab Level 20 kommst du auf Verhalla in die Gebiete die open-pvp sind und ab 25 kannst du in den Abyss. Dort inst generell alles Open-PvP und dort werden auch die Schlachten um die Festungen und Artefakte abgehalten. 

*4.)kann man durch PvP lvln ?*

Kann man aber sehr sehr langsam. Es gibt genug Spieler die halten ihre Edeltwinks auf einem bestimmten Level und lassen sich dann nach ner Weile immer wieder sterben. Denn wenn man in Aion stirbt verliert man wieder EXP und levelt somit nicht wenn man es nicht will. Es gibt viele Spieler die /stay 50 spielen. Die halten ihre Chars mit Absicht auf Level 50 obwohl das Maximallevel derzeit 55 beträgt.

Gilden(legionen wen ich mich nicht irre)

*1.) haben diese vorteile*

In einem so alten Spiel wie Aion würde ich sagen kommt man ohne Legion bzw ohne Hilfe nicht sonderlich weit bzw hat es eindeutig schwerer als andere. Ich kann mir ein spielen ohne Gilde nicht vorstellen. 

*2.) ab wann kann man welche gründen*

weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. ich rate mal und sage ab level 10. denn dann kann man erst in die jeweilige Hauptstadt und ich meine ich hätte bisher nur dort ein Gildenregister gesehn. 
*
3.) gibt es gilden Kriege*

gute Frage. Ich glaube nicht aber ich weiß es auch nicht.


----------



## Davinho1 (13. März 2012)

Zu 1.) muss man aber auch sagen, dass es Raids und Unions gibt, wo sehr viele Spieler quasi verbündet kämpfen...

Padmarashkas Höhle ist beispielsweise eine Instanz für 48 Spieler.


----------



## diablo1988 (14. März 2012)

*1.)gibt es eine Arena so wie in WoW also 2v2 o. 3v3 o. 5v5*
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Jup um es mal genauer zu anwortets es gibt neuerdings 2 Arten von Arena einmal 1vs1 und dan eine wo 6 leute gegen alle als belohnung bekommt man medalien die man gegen pvp oder pve sachen tauschen kann.*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Das mit den Tickets man bekommt jeden Tag automatich ein Ticket damit kannse dan einer der beiden Arena betreten wie man noch anderweitig Tickets bekommt weiß ich selber auch noch nicht genau hoffe das erklährt das ein bissjen genauer*[/font]


----------



## Mikehoof (14. März 2012)

Welchen Sinn haben die Stay 50 Chars eigentlich? Wieso machen sie nicht noch die letzten 5 Level? Kann man mit 55 evtl. durch bestimmte Risse nicht mehr durch oder was soll das?


----------



## Cerom (14. März 2012)

Man kann die Risse nach Heiron oder Belustan nur bis 50 benutzen. Das ist ein Grund, aber nicht der ausschlaggebende. Es gibt zuerst mal zwei Dreagion (PVP-Instanzen) eine von 46 bis 50, die zweite von 51 bis 55, und dann ist auch noch die Feuerprobe (1 vs 1 Arena und 10 vs. 10 Arena in zwei Bereiche unterteilt, auch 46 bis 50 und 51 bis 55. 

In der 50er Dreagio zerfetzt so eine Stay 50er Gruppe alle anderen Gruppen. Bekommt also viel mehr AP als wenn die gleich auf 51 weiter leveln würden. FP genauso und da sie auch die Risse benutzen können sind sie da auch überlegen. Selbst ein normaler 55er hat keine echte Chance gegen einen Stay50er, dazu muß auch der 55er schon eine einigermaßen passable Rüstung haben. Da diese Stay 50er aber auch fast nur in Gruppen auftreten bedarf es schon eine recht kräftige 55er Gruppe die zu vertreiben.


----------



## nirvanager1 (14. März 2012)

Stay50 wird aber mit dem bald kommenden Update hinfällig sein, da wird man wann dann stay55 sein. Weil mit dem Update wird das Level Max auf 60 gehoben.
Und n Stay50er wird dann kaum ne chance haben gegen n noob eq 60er, weil 10 lvls sind EINIGES in Aio, da mag sein eq noch so gold glänzen


----------



## Cerom (15. März 2012)

Na ja, viele Stay50er bleiben auch nur wegen der Dreagion auf 50. Natürlich sind das Twinks. In der kleinen Dregion sind die PVP Kämpfe nun mal um einiges spannender als in der Cantra.Dregion. Normalerweise sammeln die sich ihre AP´s. Feuerprobe ist dann auch noch ein Anreiz, man kann zwar noch nichts anfangen mit den Marken da, aber sammeln für einen späteren und dann schnellen Aufstieg kann man. Also ob die Stay50er verschwinden weis ich nicht. Und bisher ist kein Grund zu erkennen warum jemand auf 55 stehen bleiben möchte.


----------



## senoy (22. April 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Einzig die Miols (Pets) sind hilfreich, unnötig aber sehr hilfreich (z.b. kann eines dir 24 Sachen abnehmen, also dein Inventar erweitern).


Ich hab mir mal die "pets" milos angeschaut und
fände so Einen "Roter Diabolo" noch cool
aber dazu hab ich 2 fragen:
1. wie lange behaltet man so ein pet
2. kan man mehrere gleichzeitig haben
wen nein:
2.1 pro slott 1
2.2 pro account nur 1nen

ich währe erfreut wen mir jemand eine antwort dazu hat 
lg jann


----------



## Mayestic (22. April 2012)

senoy schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal die "pets" milos angeschaut und
> fände so Einen "Roter Diabolo" noch cool
> aber dazu hab ich 2 fragen:
> 1. wie lange behaltet man so ein pet
> ...




es läuft so wie in eigentlich jedem spiel
wie auch z.b. in wow
du kannst soviele pets sammeln wie du willst
aber nur eins gleichzeitig aktiv haben
sonst keine beschränkungen
warum auch ? die dinger kosten im shop richtig gut geld.
die wären ja blöd wenn sie das beschränken würden. 

dabei kann ich dir aber sagen das die pets selten nach dem aussehen gewählt werden sondern primär nach dem was sie können
es gibt pets die buffen dich, die looten für dich, die erweitern deine taschenplätze für dich usw usw. 
also die meisten pets die ich sehe sind halt pets die looten und mehr taschenplätze geben.


----------



## FireMage-Dima (28. April 2012)

Ich spiele Aion F2P und es macht mir bisher richtig Spaß. Natürlich neigt man leicht dazu, alles, was nur ansatzweise mit MMO zu tun hat, gleich mit WoW zu vergleichen. WoW war ja auch ne große Sache. Und da braucht man sich nichts einzureden.

Ich selbst habe vor 1,5 Jahren mit WoW aufgehört. Als ich mitbekommen habe, dass Aion F2P ist, wollte ich es gerne mal austesten. Ich wollte eben mal wieder ein MMO spielen.

Bisher stört mich das Thema Handeln, etc. nicht. Wenn ich merke, ich komme nicht mehr weiter, dann überlege ich eben für mich selbst, ob ich Geld ausgebe, oder eben nicht.

Eine Frage habe ich noch an die eingefleischte Aion-Gemeinde:

Ich habe mir nun einige Foren etc. zu den Klassen durchgelesen. Alles, was ich finden konnte, waren die Bezeichnungen der einzelnen Attacken, wichtige Atribute etc. Gibt es in Aion denn so etwas wie eine Prioritätenliste oder Rota für die einzelnen Klassen? Ich bin gerade mal LvL 13 und noch nicht wirklich erfahen.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Geige (28. April 2012)

Also eine Rotation wie du sie aus WoW kennst wurde für die einzelnen Klassen in Aion
nie ausgetüftelt. Das liegt aber wohl zum großteil daran, dass Aion später wohl eher auf PvP abzielt
und im PvP sind "geordnete" Rotationen eh unmöglich zu fahren.

Im großem und ganzen lässt sich vl sagen:
Erst deine eigenen Debuffs und Dots auf das Ziel, dann den Charakterbildscherm beachten,
ob noch weitere Debuffs von anderen Klassen auf das Ziel gecastet wurden und daraufhin
möglichst alle Sprüche/Fähigkeiten mit viele Schaden auf Cd halten.


----------



## Muffi77 (21. Juni 2012)

Ich bin im Moment ein wenig die F2P-MMOs am durchtesten. Meine Frage - Macht Aion auch Spaß, wenn man eher PvE orientiert ist?


----------



## Cerom (21. Juni 2012)

Im Grunde ja. Du kannst dem PVP auch völlig aus dem Weg gehen. In den ersten beiden Anfangsgebieten (ungefähr bis Stufe 20) kann die gegnerische Fraktion überhaupt nicht gelangen, also da findet kein PVP statt. In den nächsten beiden Gebieten kannst du dann allerdings von Spielern der anderen Fraktion überfallen werden. Die können da mittels sogenannter Risse hin. Allerdings ist das nur alle zwei Wochen wirklich möglich. Jede Woche wechseln bekommt jede Fraktion einen Buff verpaßt der sie in gegnerischen Gebieten, beim PVP sehr schwach macht. Würde sie dich in der Woche auf deinem Gebiet angreifen hätten sie keine Chance zu gewinnen. 

Das einzige Gebiet das immer PVP zuläßt, der Abyss, mußt du nicht besuchen. Und die Instanzen sind reines PVE.

Also Aion läßt sich natürlich auch ohne PVP spielen. Allerdings verzichtest du dann auch auf enen sehr wesendlichen und spannenden Teil des Spieles. Du merkst es ab Stufe 25 ganz deutlich das Aion versucht dich langsam ans PVP heran zu bringen. Die meisten spielen später auch PVP, auch wenn sie vorher überzeugte nur PVE-Spieler waren. Ich hatte vor Aion auch nichts mit PVP am Hut, bin nun aber begeisterter PVP-Spieler.

Aber selbst wenn du PVP gerne machst. Im Grunde ist der zeitliche Anteil in dem man PVP macht der wesentlich kleinere. Außer natürlich man legt es darauf an und sucht nur PVP. Aber auch da muß man trotzdem immer auch viel PVE spielen.


----------



## Geige (23. Juni 2012)

Wenn du Wert auf Raiden und auf abwechlungsreiche Endgegner legst, bist du in Aion wohl falsch.

Ist eigentlich alles nur Tank und Spank.

Ansonsten nettes Spiel, gute Grafik und mit den richtigen Leuten einfach super!


----------



## Cerom (24. Juni 2012)

Na ja, Raids gibt es schon. Nur eben nicht wie in WOW. Ein Raid in Aion ist eine riesige Masse an Spielern (hunderte, nicht 10 oder 25)die gegeneinander um Festungen kämpfen.

Nur Tank und Spank ? Für jemanden der WOW als Inbegriff eines MMO´s sieht mag das so sein. 

Mich haben die Bosstaktiken von WOW nie vom Hocker gehauen. Was war daran wirklich Taktik ? Man mußte einfach üben bis alle im Raid das entsprechende taten wenn der Boss eine Atacke macht. Ausgeknobelt wurde da auch nichts, gab für alles Anleitungen. War ja nicht so das man da sich irgendwelche Dinge ausdenken mußte wie der Boss zu knacken ist, also taktisch vorgehen mußte. Bei WOW macht der Boss einfach einen Angriff und dann müssen alle aus der Reichweite laufen oder so in der Art. Im Endeffekt hieß das man muß mußte mit der gesamten Gruppe (Raid ?, na ja wer 40 oder 25 Leute schon als Raid sieht, in Aion ist diese Anzahl lächerlich für einen Raid) nur so lange üben mußte bis eben auch der letzte kapiert hatte bis er weglaufen und wann er wieder zurück laufen muß.

In Aion sind die Endgegner, so gesehen, wirklich einfacher. Nur in WOW geht es auch nur darum gegen den Endgegner zu kämpfen. Der Ansatz in Aion ist da ein ganz anderer. Da muß man erst mal zu dem hin gelangen. Meist ist der Weg zum Endgegner viel schwerer als dieser dann.

In WOW sind Raids das nonplusultra. Nur durch Raids und dem Besiegen der Bosse bekommt man die beste Ausrüstung. Das ist in Aion nicht so. Die Bosse lassen zwar teilweise nette Sachen fallen, aber die wirklich gute Ausrüstung ist nur über PVP zu bekommen. Deshalb gegen in die Instanzen eher die Leute die mehr PVE orientiert sind. Leute die eher den Hang zu der best erreichbaren Ausrüstung haben gehen seltener in Instanzen

Der Fokus beider Spiele ist einfach ein völlig anderer. Raids sind in Aion was ganz anderes als in WOW. Und das sogenannte Endgame ist bei Aion auch nicht in Instanzen. Das findet im PVP statt.


----------



## Geige (25. Juni 2012)

Aber der Fragensteller wollte nunmal ein PvE-Spiel und als solches ist Aion unterdurchschnittlich!
Als PvP Spiel zwar auch, aber das ist ein anderer Aspekt 

Naja. Wer Guids liest, für den mag das zutreffen was du Beschreibst, in Aion braucht es nichteinmal mehr diese.
Alle stehen auf einem Punkt und spamen ihr Attacken. Ein Focus-Switch ist das höchste der Gefühle!
Jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, ich spiele WoW auch bereits seit WotLK start nicht mehr, aber PvE mäßig hatte damals
bereits DM den anspruch eines DP aus Aion!

Und das der Weg zu den Bossen schwer sei höre ich auch das erste mal.
Wer zu 6. in die Instanzen geht kommt wohl fast überall im Schlaf durch.
Selbst relativ frische 40er schafen wohl SH Mitte zu 3. wenn sie wissen, wie man pullt.
(Okey, dmg könnte vl bei der Dame fehlen, aber auch nur vl.)


----------



## Irandor (19. September 2012)

Hallo ihr. 

Ich wollte euch mal was gutes Tun. Hab in einer meiner Zeitschriften nen Code für Aion gefunden. Wer ihn zuerst benutzt hat gewonnen

Hier nun der Code.

7POT-N3NV-9E7K-H7CR-N7B3

Viel Spaß damit.


Gruß


----------

